# General beekeeping > Alternative beekeeping >  your opinions please

## chris

I'm reading about a hive which is the Jean-Marie Frèrès version of the Warré. One of its features is that above the top box there is a plastic mesh which acts as a cover board. The bees propolise  this mesh. It is claimed that the water from the vapour that condenses on this mesh loads itself up with propolis and then drips down over the bees and so disinfects them and the rest of the hive: "it becomes difficult for a microbe to move in"
Could the water load itself with propolise?
Could it then act as a disinfectant keeping the hive free of microbes?
Wouldnt the permanent dampness of the bees be bad for them?
I'd appreciate your comments please.   :Confused:

----------


## Jon

Natural propolis is not water soluable as far as I know.
It's hard to remove off anything without a solvent of some sort.
There has certainly been speculation that a build up of propolis helps feral colonies to survive, but I am not sure if that has developed beyond speculation into research. 
Bees will definitely propolise mesh above the colony at any time of year. I have little pieces of mesh above the access holes in several crown boards. They have long since been completely propolised.

http://apitherapy.blogspot.com/2010/...tes-water.html

I would tend to agree with you that any form of dripping on to the cluster has got to be bad for the bees, especially in winter.

----------


## Calum

I thought the Warre had a roof insulated with sawdust or grass over the winter.. That would soak stuff up.
I guess the mesh is to stop the bees from clearing it out of their hive.

I agree with Jon propolis needs a solvent, alchohol is best. I'm not sure if bees believe in homeopathy  :Smile:

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Since Homeopathy (qwackery) is in the news at the moment I had a search on the site for it
There are  very few references and my confidence in the sanity of the members has (slightly) increased

----------


## Greengage

> Since Homeopathy (qwackery)


Can I use this quote, brilliant, I can insert it in another forum I contribute to on gardening.

----------


## The Drone Ranger

Be my guest greengage  :Smile: 

Sent from my S208 using Tapatalk

----------

